# CARBON EXPRESS MAXIMA HUNTER ARROWS



## saltyoperator (May 6, 2006)

Does anyone shoot these arrows or know anyone who does? I am thinking of switching them. I currently shoot Easton Axis 400 arrows now. Any input or opinions are greatly appreciated. They look strong and say that they are supposed to stabilize faster with the weight forward technology. Any pros or cons about getting them?


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I shoot the carbon express heritage arrows and my daughters shoot the maxima. I like them because they are amoung the heaviest carbons. I have no complaints.


----------



## fisher__man (Jan 13, 2006)

I shoot them and love them I have had problem shooting fixed blade broad heads until switching to these arrows.


----------



## LRM (Sep 1, 2004)

Carbon Express made in Korea
Easton Made in the USA
I buy Easton, but it's your choice


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I am currently shooting CE Maxima arrows and love them. Although have been considering a switch to the Maxima Hunters to pick up a little weight. 

IMO, the are well worth the xtra $$$.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I love mine. Except for the one I lost.


----------

